# Thursday 7/14



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok gang...whats the plan? Who?? What?? Where?? When?? Come on gang...need the details...I might even get a chance to come out...Maybe bring the daughter


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm in the dark as well ,Lee. I'm still tryin to catch up on everything, but wench and i will be there if somethings goin on.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

im game as soon as my boat dont look like this....









actually it has a floor and such again, waiting on a few details really. i got all my gear scattered as i emptied the boat.. im on for next thursday i believe as i gotta work late this thursday.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Still waiting for my motor. Maybe next week.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Dug up what info I could...chad(ozzgood) boat is gutted at moment..todd (brdhntr) is minus an engine, Sean (trouttime) has prior commitments......only thing i know is Craig(kumma) said he will drop in on Kent, we will probably do the same..WEATHER PERMITTING!


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

well Ill be at Kent, East launch, gotta get my moneys worth out of that $44 pass they stick you with.  Whats up with the lack of interest? every one have the summer blahs? Waiting for winter to sit on a bucket? Gas prices to high? Ill have a cooler full of beer be a shame to drink it myself....


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Been a long week of concerts as Lansing's common ground fest has been going on. Skipped monday's Journey but went to Allmand Bros tuesday night & got no sleep. Went to Buddy Guy last night & got about 3 hours of sleep.
Skipping tonites Black Crowes to catch up on some sleep so I'm rested for tomorrow nights Grand Funk Railroad & saturdays Alan Parsons Project.

Maybe next week if you guys get it together.

Shametamer, we arne't going to use our passes for sunday if you want to trek up to Lansing & see the Beach Boys & Johnny Rivers, thought that would be right up your alley :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Wally


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

aye wally..i could sure use..a 'secret agent man' or at the very least 'help me rhonda'! for finding those elusive 'keeper' fish. don't know that i would have any better luck keeping 'the sloop john b' off the rocks anymore than the alumacraft!..lol..thanks for the offer but unfortunately we'll be on our way back from indiana on sunday  But any tips on the salamonie resevoir or free concert tickets near huntington indiana would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Craig, Lee..we should be out the door headed to Kent in the next few minutes! see ya there!..save us a 'troll' lane and the larger fish..I know you guys are all weak and worn out from the Canadian trip! :lol:


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

shametamer said:


> Craig, Lee..we should be out the door headed to Kent in the next few minutes! see ya there!..save us a 'troll' lane and the larger fish..I know you guys are all weak and worn out from the Canadian trip! :lol:


I gotta pass too....gotta a problem with the AC at home, and gotta fix it...Good luck guys


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

so how did the two boat tourney end??? all i need to know is the runner-up


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

two boat tourney turned into a one boat tourney...Craig sheared a pin in his engine. Thru rain wind and storms we persevered..we pulled up to see craig limping in on his trolling motor, battling a stiff head wind, fighting a giant bluegill(well,maybe not giant) between lightninig bolts! Soon after the skies cleared of active weather, and the 3 of us headed out. air temps still in the mid 80's and water temps running 84 to 86 .one of a couple of boats on the lake. Water was lots greener with more floating weed than 10 days earlier. attacking them with all we had in the arsenal..we managed 7 fish between us..mostly largemouth and walleye wench was the winner with a pair of 12 inch bass.the gills and sunnies hit worms a nd lures as did the bass..the bass seemed to be particularily fond of baby n's in the gelcoat finish(any color) most of the fish came from water 9 feet or less..arriving back at the dock the other boat spoke of '2' 18 inch bucketmouths they had landed using buzzbaits but their fishing encompassed about 6 hours..turned out to b quite a pleasant nite a late arriving bass boat laid claim to a few undersizer and one keeper largemouth..the bass seemed to be the only bite among gamefish today.


----------

